# Boycott Dubmodder



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm pretty disappointed that they sold out on us. I think everyone should boycott it...so don't go there anymore. http://dubmodder.com/register/...false


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (Bones 16v)*

i agree, making people pay is uncalled for. Unless they made some serious changes to the program it definitely ain't worth the money. **** em


----------



## castel (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_i agree, making people pay is uncalled for. Unless they made some serious changes to the program it definitely ain't worth the money. **** em

x2 jumping on the bandwagon







, but they did sell out on us http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## notfarfrompuken (Jan 18, 2007)

People can Pchop on this site 3917649791624 times better than that damn dubmodder bs anyways. And its real not some cartoon lookin crap


----------



## CORNBREAD_122 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (notfarfrompuken)*

Yah that site is just bs now. Paying to play around on a little car customizing site is ridiculous. Screw dubmodder and the owners of it.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (Bones 16v)*

vortex petition..


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (CORNBREAD_122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CORNBREAD_122* »_Yah that site is just bs now. Paying to play around on a little car customizing site is ridiculous. Screw dubmodder and the owners of it.


It's just a bad combination of too much coding skill, too little business knowledge.
It all works itself out in the end. We don't pay, they don't earn anything, and they eventually go back to whatever IT support job they had previously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub for Great Justice (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (Bones 16v)*

Im not phased by it. i went there a couple times, and although it was a fun way to kill about 15 minutes, i probably wouldnt do it again anytime soon even if it was free.


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_

It's just a bad combination of too much coding skill, too little business knowledge.
It all works itself out in the end. We don't pay, they don't earn anything, and they eventually go back to whatever IT support job they had previously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i dont see why they dont advertise it more as a free site and put more ads or something on the site itself








its not like google costs money to use but they are still a billion dollar company


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif boo


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_
i dont see why they dont advertise it more as a free site and put more ads or something on the site itself








its not like google costs money to use but they are still a billion dollar company

I actually have a really good idea for the company to make money without having to charge, but they'll have to contact me to get it - I'm not putting it out there for them to steal. (email's in the profile guys)


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (kickoutthelights)*

boycot it? give me a freekin break. we live in a free market economy - they have a right to charge for their service, just as you have the right to not pay for that service. dont organize a boycot because you guys are cheep and dont want to pay for a service that you used to get for free - they worked hard to create something cool, and you cant expect them to work for free can you? if you like their service, support them.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (Bones 16v)*

yea thats bogus. that site is getting deleted from my bookmarks. boo too them, and yes i expect them to do it for free. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_
i dont see why they dont advertise it more as a free site and put more ads or something on the site itself








its not like google costs money to use but they are still a billion dollar company

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_boycot it? give me a freekin break. we live in a free market economy - they have a right to charge for their service, just as you have the right to not pay for that service. dont organize a boycot because you guys are cheep and dont want to pay for a service that you used to get for free - they worked hard to create something cool, and you cant expect them to work for free can you? if you like their service, support them.









x2
It's what, $11 a year? I probably pay more in tips to waiters (well, waitresses) and pizza guys (read: girls) over 3 months.


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

The demo is still there. Less stuff, but still there
And it seems that they will up there details and program if your members. on the home page, that scirocco looks a whole lot more detailed. Bummer to not be free, but I might signup, if they add a lot more, and with money, they probably will.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (ninety9gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninety9gl* »_It's what, $11 a year? I probably pay more in tips to waiters (well, waitresses) and pizza guys (read: girls) over 3 months.

While it's certainly change in a bucket, it's the principle of the thing: After a couple years passed, they finally enlisted the help of the Scirocco forum members to, at long last, get Sciroccos added. The 'rocco finally "went live" and not one member of the Dubmodder team announced it to the Scirocco guys. While everyone else got to use Dubmodder for a year or more at no cost, the Scirocco guys have to pony up $12 from the get-go; they don't even get access to a trial version. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif While I respect and appreciate the amount of work that goes into creating something like Dubmodder, pulling that type of crap on the 'rocco community was pretty tasteless.
The Cabby people also don't even get a trial version on Dubmodder. However, on behalf of the Mk1 Cabriolet community, thank you to Lucky McGee for creating the Cabby-Modder, which is 100x better than Dubmodder's anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

wasn't that for free? 
Edit: Trying to start a boycot isn't fair for them, god forbid they're trying to make some $$


_Modified by vr6fanatic at 7:59 AM 6-8-2007_


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (Bones 16v)*

I just noticed that you can't do **** now without paying to use it, eff dubmodder. It is a cool site to toy with out of boredom but not worth paying $12 to use http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_
Edit: Trying to start a boycot isn't fair for them, god forbid they're trying to make some $$ /QUOTE]

The point is they dangle pics of scirocco dubmodder infront of us and ask us for input and tell us its comming out. And of course we can't wait to mess around on it, and oh hey how about you pay us 12 dollars, how about advertisements or something, there's loads more ways to make money then by charging.


kamzcab86 said:


> While it's certainly change in a bucket, it's the principle of the thing: After a couple years passed, they finally enlisted the help of the Scirocco forum members to, at long last, get Sciroccos added. The 'rocco finally "went live" and not one member of the Dubmodder team announced it to the Scirocco guys. While everyone else got to use Dubmodder for a year or more at no cost, the Scirocco guys have to pony up $12 from the get-go; they don't even get access to a trial version. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif While I respect and appreciate the amount of work that goes into creating something like Dubmodder, pulling that type of crap on the 'rocco community was pretty tasteless.
> The Cabby people also don't even get a trial version on Dubmodder. However, on behalf of the Mk1 Cabriolet community, thank you to Lucky McGee for creating the Cabby-Modder, which is 100x better than Dubmodder's anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

everyone needs to stop crying about it. it's a dollar a month. Don't buy mcdonald's for a day, and use dubmodder for a whole year... even if it's just for kicks... it's worth a that for the sheer boredom saver.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (03JerseyGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03JerseyGTi* »_Im not phased by it. i went there a couple times, and although it was a fun way to kill about 15 minutes, i probably wouldnt do it again anytime soon even if it was free.
x2


----------



## ChrsB5 (Jun 23, 2005)

I'd pony up the $12 if they had my car


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (pappas64)*

The point being is that they used photos from Vortex users (some without asking first) and received a lot of help from the VW community putting together material for their site. Now the same people who helped can't use the site. They didnt mention that it was going to membership only-why? Because they wouldnt the help, or wouldnt get as much help if these guys knew they wouldnt benefit from the efforts.
I noticed my Cabriolet was used for the Dubmodder model, and I was cool with that-and still am. They have a right to charge for their services, but I think it was unethical how it all went down.


----------



## varybarry (Jun 8, 2007)

I agree... if they were a little more upfront with everything it would be more easily understood just what they were looking to do.


----------



## WolfsburgMk2Jetta (Mar 28, 2007)

I highly Disagree with dubmodders selling out and they can't say they had to because that crappy HMODDER is still free or at least when i was there last. And the only reason i was there is because i was show my friend why i don't need a honda because i would make them badass and we all know german cars are the ONLY BADASS cars.


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (WolfsburgMk2Jetta)*

hmodder's still free..WOOT!


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Buncha' sellouts...


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

Sure Its only 11 something for a year, but honestly how often do you actually use dubmodder? 
I only used dubmodder to waste a few minutes when I was bored, But Im sure I can find 100 other FREE things to do rather than pay for something that is going to entertain me for 15 minutes.
And its true, with the vast and quick growth of the VW community, the same community that helped piece the site together, gave feedback, and supported their growth for all these years to be smacked in the face with a charge? 
And to the ones saying that " it's only 11 stop being cheap" well then pony up some money for my subscription big boy







I'd rather feed me and girlfriend for one night rather than buy something that expires in a year and entertains me for 15 minutes.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: (Deceitful)*

All I have to say is that if I do give in and pay the $12, they had better have made some serious improvements to the site. Like, when you put 16x9's on a MkIII the wheels are tucked under the rear fenders and they don't look wide, or, when you want to put a roof rack on your MkII, III or IV, you can't. For twelve friggin bucks they had better fix those wheels so they poke like the stiffy I got before my very first hj and give me a **** ton of thule rack options. Oh, and a side view option. Thank you, that is all.


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (LA7W_20AE)*

dont even have any B3 passats, so to me its totally useless anyhow, but it was kinda cool the few times i went on it, when there advertisers leave cause no one is going to the site and after it shuts down cause of no money maybe they ll come crawling back


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (03JerseyGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03JerseyGTi* »_Im not phased by it. i went there a couple times, and although it was a fun way to kill about 15 minutes, i probably wouldnt do it again anytime soon even if it was free.

werd. I can do better photoshops with any wheels or lowering or whatever. Don't have to stick with the base "vortex approved" modding bits. It only makes people think they can mod with those parts and then everyones car looks the same (hey some people don't have an imagination!)
I'd never pay though, then again boycotting? what are we going to tar and feather them?








use it if you want, if not then oh well!


_Modified by d-bot at 1:50 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_The point being is that they used photos from Vortex users (some without asking first) and received a lot of help from the VW community putting together material for their site. Now the same people who helped can't use the site. They didnt mention that it was going to membership only-why? Because they wouldnt the help, or wouldnt get as much help if these guys knew they wouldnt benefit from the efforts.
.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also helped a bit with the rabbit portion and even provided a photo to use for the rabbit injection badge... I did it because I thought i was a cool idea to cut down on the endless photoshop requests. 
I understand that developement and servers cost money, but I'm not sure I agree with the way this is going down either... 
I dont think an organized boycott is needed though... the market will speak, eventually the dubmodder staff will get the point.


----------



## Schneller Fahrer (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

why doesn't somebody setup an account on dubmodder, setup a paypal account, and everyone chip in and have one login name for everyone on vortex?


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Schneller Fahrer)*

I think you are missing the point. I dont know many people that could not manage the 12 bucks a year if they really wanted access... the issue for most seems to be that help was enlisted to make a fun free site better, then suddenly when its mostly done.. FU, pay me....
I think they would do much better asking for donations or, banner ads or teaming up with a tuner shop as advertisement to get you to their site... 
Its like asking people to bring you the stuff for a bbq, then charging you for your plate... while some who cant cook or dont want to might not mind, it is not cool lead people to believe they will be eating, but say nothing about the charge until the food is done.


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

The internet is all about advertising dollars. To charge for a servce like this pissess people off because they don't know where it ends.

It's like your cable bill...
'ok, here's ALL the channels'
'Where's National Geographics'
'oh, that's $3 per month'
'I also want HBO'
'$10 per month'

This is completely against the grain of the internet. I don't PAY for my podcasts, I don't pay for my e-mail, I even caugh up money to host a local site (dubberz.com) and I plan on supporting it through advertising dollars not charging the users $10 per year.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (NCabbyT)*

Boycotting them won't help anything. If you want change organize a boycott of their advertisers. When they start LOSING money, it will get their attention.
Until dubmodder is on par with the 3D car configurator on the Porsche website it's not worth that sort of loot. I guess I'll be building my dream 911 Turbo instead of my dream mk1 until dubmodder wises up and realizes they've alienated the entire VW community. Screw 'em. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by the_journalist at 5:25 AM 6-25-2007_


----------



## Veedubsky (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_The point being is that they used photos from Vortex users (some without asking first) and received a lot of help from the VW community putting together material for their site. Now the same people who helped can't use the site. They didnt mention that it was going to membership only-why? Because they wouldnt the help, or wouldnt get as much help if these guys knew they wouldnt benefit from the efforts.
I noticed my Cabriolet was used for the Dubmodder model, and I was cool with that-and still am. They have a right to charge for their services, but I think it was unethical how it all went down.

Very true
I grantee with all of the people on here though, we could do it all again but this time the right way with getting ads. I know there are people on here that have extensive website programing knowledge. There are plenty of people probably willing to donate pictures. I say its worth the shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agheorghe1 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (96 Trek)*

I guarantee they will not make any money


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

i was just in on dubmodder and they are allowing you to build cars again but only to a certain degree. they only let you pick two colours and only three mods per catagory. i mean its better then nuttin but i think they should bring it back plus i was stooked about the scirocco but now


----------



## User_In_Hiding (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (Agheorghe1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agheorghe1* »_I guarantee they will not make any money 

Agreed

It's such a shame that anything in the VW community turns into a profit scam. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif DubModder http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (A4orced1.8T)*

BIIIIIIGGGGGGGG http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif To dubmodder. deff not paying and i REALLLLY hope noone pays for it. Let them realise noone wants to pay money for that stupid ****. 

GJ ruining somethign that used to be cool which is now DEFF not worth paying for.


----------



## User_In_Hiding (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (aka_deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aka_deno* »_
GJ ruining somethign that used to be cool which is now DEFF not worth paying for.

Exactly, it was cool to mess around with but certainly not worth money IMO


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (pappas64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pappas64* »_everyone needs to stop crying about it. it's a dollar a month. Don't buy mcdonald's for a day, and use dubmodder for a whole year... even if it's just for kicks... it's worth a that for the sheer boredom saver.

ive boycotted mcdonalds for years. I have no problem NOT paying for crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gooberliberation (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*

I'd be more inclined to give them 11 cheeseburgers worth of cash if all those new features, parts, and cars were already in there and not simply promised to appear.


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (gooberliberation)*

I can see both sides to the story. I can understand wanting to make money on a dream... however
Charging people to make an unsavable mock up of a car is ridiculous. Hell, charge me $1 per car I want to save the image to, or what not, don't charge me $12 (which is really $15 in august) to find out that the Zender wing I put on my GTI doesn't show up from the front angle view!!! Or that they don't have my wheels, or don't even have my car!!!!
I think it is total crap that they would destroy this cool site we all loved for a little dough. Ask for donations to keep the servers up. Sell pro printouts of your cars... Do something else to make the money...


----------



## 32bitwhore (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_**** em

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just checked the site out randomly today and got pissed.


----------



## avs0730 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (32bitwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *32bitwhore* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just checked the site out randomly today and got pissed.









me too


----------



## Clownracer v2 (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (avs0730)*

**** dubmodder


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Boycott Dubmodder (Clownracer v2)*

alright, this thread has gotten too useless for anyone's good. 
I'm going to say this again, if you're unhappy with someones product/service, simply don't give them your money. Everyone has a right to charge however much they want for product, and you have the right to pay or not to pay - thats what makes our economy so great. 
BB http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif


----------

